# 8n Flywheel Question



## tyancey66

Ok, I inherited an 8n, I had trouble with the starter spinning, took the starter off, the flywheel has a portion that the teeth are gone, above and below the area there are good teeth, How can I turn the flywheel? Rock back and forth in gear? Starter seems hard to get back together too. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! If the fan belt is tight enough you can turn the fan blades which will turn the motor. Are you just trying to get it started for driving it home?


----------



## tyancey66

No, I have ran it a couple times, noticed the starter issue, took the starter out last night and noticed the teeth problem on the flywheel, I will try the fan blade, now the problem will be getting that starter back together, never seen anything quite like that! Anymore ideas would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Ken N Texas and Rick the plumber are among our top resident ford N series guys. Ricks internet is down and I'm not sure about Ken, but these are a couple of the go to guys in that regard.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Turning the fan will not do anything...The belt will slip..

You have to split the tractor and remove the flywheel to replace the ring..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Just to be clear, I mentioned that thinking that you could turn the motor enough to get to some teeth on the flywheel. I thought maybe it would work a few times until you could replace the flywheel. Ho hum. 
__________________


----------



## tyancey66

Ken N Tx said:


> Turning the fan will not do anything...The belt will slip..
> 
> You have to split the tractor and remove the flywheel to replace the ring..



So there is no way of moving that flywheel some? There are good teeth just a couple inches away.


----------



## bstrang4

with the tractor in neutral a very large screwdriver can be used to engage a tooth and pry aganist the starter hole to rotate the engine. To replace the starter ring cut the old one off with a torch. the new ring should be heated to a dull red and dropped onto the flywheel. when it cools it will shrink to fit. The starter bendix is an inertia type and should be at the very end of the starter shaft to re-install


----------



## tyancey66

Ok, Putting the starter back on I accidently touched the hot wire to the starter post and the strap at the same time, heard a little sizzle and pop and then everything was dead. I am new to this tractor, right under the battery is that a relay that the power goes into? I wonder if I fried that?


----------



## redrooster

opps, sounds like u zapped something. get your test light out and see were your short is. as fas as the flywheel, like others have said and have done it myself. turn your fan belt enough too rotate the flywheel. or carefully use a large flathead screwdriver and gently move the flywheelm buy engaging one of the teeth. make sure your tranny is in neutral. this can buy you some time, if you don't want too split your tractor.


----------



## Novicaine33

I have a flywheel on an 8n that can be pushed with my thumb with no resistance will pretty much spin by itself when pushed on....what is broken?? thought it was starter not engaging put new starter on and did same thing?? got any ideas?


----------



## harry16

It's best to post your own thread, rather than attach to an old note with a different subject.

Sounds like you have no compression. If the tractor has been sitting for a long time, the engine rings may have unseated. When you crank the engine with the starter, does it spin over with ease?? Does the crankshaft turn?? If so, pull a spark plug, and check if you have any compression by cranking with your thumb over the sparkplug hole.


----------



## ErnieS

see post #8. Gear likely slipping on flywheel.


----------

